# NFA Engraving



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Who does it locally? Don't need some half ass job, looking for someone that's done them before. Thanks.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Well, guess I won't offer up my dremel.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Well, guess I won't offer up my dremel.


I would have a smart ass comment for you but evidently there are certain forum members that need a safe place cause they get butt hurt so I'll refrain.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

This forum is my safe place...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Chase, I'll get Ken to get on here and give you some info!!!


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

I used Award Masters in Pensacola for my AR SBR and then I used Tommy Built Tactical when I did my HK USC to UMP Conversion.

Very happy with both.

Whole thread on it here...

http://gulfcoastgunforum.com/showth...aver-Pensacola-Milton&highlight=Award+Masters

My 300 Blackout Award Masters did...





















.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Ken


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Thanks Ken


Just a note also. Award Masters will let you go in the back with them. They will do some test runs to make sure you are happy before they engrave it for real. :thumbup:

It was like $30 - $35 for them to engrave the AR Lower.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

kendive said:


> Just a note also. Award Masters will let you go in the back with them. They will do some test runs to make sure you are happy before they engrave it for real. :thumbup:
> 
> It was like $30 - $35 for them to engrave the AR Lower.


Sounds good. I'll call them to set up an appointment. I have a few I need to get done.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Award masters did my buddy's stuff and it came out really nice.


----------

